# The ultimate healing guide to FBO and LG. Real fix to bad odors and fecal smell



## isen9977 (Apr 26, 2013)

The ultimate healing guide to FBO and LG

*Introduction:*

My story is the same as yours I was depressed all the time, hate myself and everyone else is so immature about you having this foul smell all the time. Today I can say im 100% cured but i can tell you that every single symptom that we suffer have been caused by us with years and years of poor thinking about food and other factors that you wouldnt believe about LG/FBO and ibs as a whole. I´ve read every single post here and other parts of the internet to find a cure and let me tell you that all of you are right about the causes( yes all of them).

I dont want this to be one of those posts created just to exploit us ( LG/FBO sufferer) with some useless product. But i have to be real here i dont know if i will be able to eat the normal diet ever again ( not that I care anyways) and there is plenty of things I do to get the full regeration process going that you wont like but that are essential to treat the root of the problems.

I am not a single case of LG/FBO regeration that i know but one of many people. One last advice before reading the guide some of you will go back as soon as I mention you some of the things that i do but if you sitck to it you wont lose 6 years of your life like I did.

*Symptoms and causes :*

I dont think theres a single cause but really we got a condition that developed for years and years of ignorance, toxicity and bad choices. I wont name a single cause but i know some that are %100 related to the disease. When I say all is part of the big picture is because it is:candida, parasites, fermentable foods in the GI track, poor food choises, processed food, slow bowel movements, constipation, diarrea . You name it its probably part of the cause of this. Let me explain why and how some of us have different types of ibs because of the abuse of one of these foods or behaviors.

Sugar is one of our worst enemies and you wont belive the amount of sugar you are in when you are in a no sugars diet. You dont believe me? Watch the documentary "Fed Up" on Youtube ( not the one about crops but the most recent about sugar). I will tell you now that when you are drinking orange juice from a bottle you are better of drinking soda since theres no natural fiber on today´s comercial orange juice. Dont make the same mistake as i did 6 years ago . Simple sugars from fruits are harmless and you can have as many fruit as you want.Dont be afraid to eat fruit but make your research. If you combine your fruit the wrong way you can have problems digesting it ( and thats the last thing we want ).

People report having two types of gases(controllable and uncontrollable), lack of ways to know if its really them who released the flatuence, bloating, acid stool( take note on this one since is important for your treatment), burning sensation in the anus,diarrhea ,psychological issues for the abuse and shame of public situation( I still get anxious about been in public even after months of been cured), constipation and in my case also very little prolapse. The list goes on but I think i tackled the most important or at least the ones i felt the most important.

*The struggle and dealing with the symptoms as a FBO/LG sufferer*

So i came up with my diet and detoxfication plan after reading all about the people that have been cured. And everything about people that have been gaining ground over the years. Yes I read every single post article, medical study and possible cause theres is in the internet. Yes I started thinking that this was all in my mind as well ( thanks god i wouldnt give up with such a lame excuse) as everyone near to me told me. People only moved on with their lives ( even those useless doctors) and leaving me alone in pain.

Ok so here it is : Every single person that have been cured for good have tried some type of detoxification plan, diet or support for their GI track. Some people have done it with hardcore medicines or steroids (wich is a terrible idea since its only hiding the symptoms and not dealing with the cause). Most popular cures are garlic enemas, fodmap diet, digestive enzimes and apple cyder vinegar.

And people atribute this to : parasites(you wont believe my story with this), candida( 99% sure its involved in the situation), fermented food choices, weak core and anal muscles( regeneration is key to getting better) and just plain toxic enviroment in the colon. I agree with all of them, poor choices in our lives have created the perfect situation for parasites and candida to live. Add the parasite situation with slow digestion and the inability to have normal bowel movements due to the abuse of processed food, meat sugar and dairy in our diets.

It cant be more simple than that. The people "cured" used some kind of method or system to battle some of the symptoms. I put everything to work on my favor to eliminate everything that ruined my life for the last 6 years.

*The cure*

So what i did to get better is studied the cures and find out that every single individual cured was in some sort of detoxification process that help them get rid of parasites, regulate the GI track and start a new regimen of diet that creates a good enviroment for a good absortion of nutrients and normal bowel movements. The protocols that this people followed to get cured are part of some very well known colon detox programs.

I saw one post of someone saying " Well I feel perfect for two or three days when I do an enema" . Well if we feel fine doing it WHY WE DONT DO IT EVERYDAY?! The next thing it comes to our mind is: isnt doing enemas unsafe? can I do it everyday? my doctor say thats bad it can create dependency. The same doctors that dont care if im cured or if they did a good job. Well make your investigation right because making enemas are perfectly safe and even a healhy practice. Find yourself an enema bag on amazon and avoid completly those little bottles that you can buy in the pharmacy/drugstore.

Start your detox day by grabbing your enema bag and cleaning your colon from toxins, old fecal matter, those nasty long parasytes, mucus, acid, GASES, fermented food stuck in the GI track and I can keep going forever with the list. Guys an enema bag is essential if you want to create a good enviroment in your body and flush all the bad stuff that is inside. I have been a LG sufferer for 6 years and the first day i did an enema I saw all the fermented stuff coming out of my GI track. All that stuff that was causing sewer smell was there stuck somewhere ( bad bacteria feeding from it? most likely) rotting and creating inflamation in my colon.

I didnt want to stop there (for once in 6 years it was gone). So I started a detox diet ( raw vegan high on fruits) and doing enemas twice a day. By the time i was doing this i didnt have what you and I used to call "IBS" anymore but I found some procedures that might help even further in the detox and regeneration program. I bought some natural colon detox pills to start a deeper detox program. Reading on the subject of detox I read about the apple cyder vinegar that help restore the good bacteria in the gut (you see the relation here?). Some people have been cured from LG with apple cyder vinegar alone.

So then I kept investigating ( all cured at the moment of that) and guess what? A great way to complement your detox plan and kill bad odors and bacteria is a good " garlic enema". So this mean that the bacteria that is getting to the walls of the intestine and eating up your gut are also causing the inflamation there. You know whats perfect for CANDIDA issues? Yeah, garlic enemas are a great to completly get rid of any candida issues you might have.

If you are only eating raw fruits and vegetables the body start to regenerate and the good bacteria grow killing the bad bacteria( I saw a post of people trying vegan diets and getting good results). After eating fruits and vegetables for some weeks guess what i saw after one of my enemas? Im not afraid or ashame to say that I saw a huge parasite in my toilet after my colon detox enema. 99% of the people have this long parasites in their colon(you can search that up if you want) and people dont even care. I have been eating "right" for the last 6 years of beign a LG sufferer and taking those pills that sell on the drugstore for killing them and I still had one there. Yeah its disgusting ! But chances are that if you ever had pizza, cheese or chiken in your life,you have them too.

*Final toughts and conclusion*

I started doing the enemas 6 months ago and I havent had an IBS symptom in months. I dont even have what people call IBS anymore (maybe IBS is the way of the body of saying ´"enough food! ") . But let me tell you that if you think you are getting away without buying and doing regular enemas you are soo wrong. Listen, i never did the enemas because i thought " theres has to be another way! " and I lost years of my life to that tought. Please dont be like me and take yourself out of this now. If you kept reading to this part and you are trying to avoid sticking a tube into your "butt" and putting water there then you are probably better leaving now. The fruits, vegetables and juices will detox your body and you will need to flush the toxins away or you will be miserable. Fruits are so powerful that you will start regenerating and fixing other parts of your body as well(i dont have strong allergies anymore and i have grown a more even beard). I didnt want to say this but some of you will be fully cured by only doing the enemas. Why do you think people get almost cured after a colonic? yeah is that powerful

I needed to give you guys this info since I know what is to quit your job, drop out of college and everyone else just not giving a damn about the situation.

Good links to start you in the right track:

how and why to do an enema:





intestinal conditions and mucus cured by vegan diets explained by a doctor that actually knows whats going on:






Detoxification for healing and regeneration procces:


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks isen.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

very informative isen


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Uhm okay I guess I will give enemy a try because I cannot eat anything anymore without bloating and gas


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks, Isen! I'll try it too because celiac disease patients can have possible bacterial dissemination.


----------

